# DIY Rat Food Mix -- what do you use and what are your favorites??



## honeyviper (May 25, 2015)

Just wondering who out there DIY mixes their rat food and what they like to use!


----------



## loveabull (May 28, 2015)

Maybe not ideal but I do it in layers.
Commercial rat mix
Dog kibble
Dry cat food
Either sunflower seeds or unsalted peanuts
A handful of human cereal-everything from whole grain to peanut butter Captain Crunch
On top either fresh or frozen veggies
Sometimes for a treat shredded cheese
Everyone is healthy and in good shape, I must be doing something right.


----------



## blakeduhh (Aug 9, 2015)

every other day my girls get
-carrots
-strawberries that are peeled So the have no seeds
-marshmallows (very few)
-unsalted peanuts
-yogurt
-cereal (normally fruit loops)
-dey cat food
-dry dog food


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

low protein dog food
dry veggie pasta
oats
dried split peas 
dry brown rice
various whole grain cereals
various dried fruits, veggies and nuts

Every other day they get a serving of whatever veggie I happen to be making for dinner and some leafy greens.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I change mine often to make sure they get every thing they need. this last mix had:

Wellness dog food
split peas
brown rice
safflower seeds
pumpkin seeds
hulled oats
chia seeds
cracked corn
a box of 7 grain puffed cereal
a little dried seaweed
1 lb of dried veggies
millet sprays which I cut up to easy to carry pieces
box of dry whole grain pasta
some various herbs-parsley, oregano

Most everything is human grade organic

then they get a bit of the meals we eat

such as today-some sliced apple and cooked rice.
then later some mixed greens with some radish greens and lil avocado
Chicken bones A little yogurt. I eat a lot of carrots as snack foods, I give the ends with the greens on it to the fur kids and they love those.

Mine eat fresh veggies daily. I know some say they have issues with runny poop if they give too many. However mine have always had fresh veggies and fruit daily, especially leafy greens and none of my 15 have had any digestive issues. I'll assume it's like us, if you are not used to it then it might cause an issue. Since everyone here eats it often, humans and critters alike we don't have any problems with it.

Hubby will come by and share the naughty treats`-like ritz crackers and Popsicles


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

mimsy said:


> I change mine often to make sure they get every thing they need. this last mix had:
> 
> Wellness dog food
> split peas
> ...


What type of dried seaweed do you use? Is there any particular reason you use it?


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

kksrats said:


> What type of dried seaweed do you use? Is there any particular reason you use it?


usually Nori, like you would use for sushi. It is nutrient dense and has some things others don't. Most notably hard to find things in other foods are iodine-which is why they put it in our table salt. High in calcium, almost as high in protein as legumes. It also has lots of vitamins and minerals in it. It's also rather high in salt, so I don't throw it in every time and it should be eaten in moderation.  Like most things.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

mimsy said:


> usually Nori, like you would use for sushi. It is nutrient dense and has some things others don't. Most notably hard to find things in other foods are iodine-which is why they put it in our table salt. High in calcium, almost as high in protein as legumes. It also has lots of vitamins and minerals in it. It's also rather high in salt, so I don't throw it in every time and it should be eaten in moderation.  Like most things.


Cool to know that they can eat it. My husband and I eat it on occasion but I had never considered sharing with the rats because it always seems so salty. I wonder if mine would even touch it lol


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

kksrats said:


> Cool to know that they can eat it. My husband and I eat it on occasion but I had never considered sharing with the rats because it always seems so salty. I wonder if mine would even touch it lol


Mine pick it out first and eat it.  They make it for snacking too, those actually have addition salt on them, so that is a little crazy. But if you are just snacking on those big sheets of nori it's all good. Just don't give them a ton of it.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Maybe next time I make a hand roll for myself I'll share some with them


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Thats what I do when I make them. They like the ones with cucumber, crab, avocado. They don't like radish, only the greens from them for some reason. My parrot gets them without the avocado, which is poison to them.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Are the seeds of a strawberry bad for rats?


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

saratherussiandog said:


> Are the seeds of a strawberry bad for rats?


No there is nothing wrong with strawberry seeds.


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

mimsy said:


> No there is nothing wrong with strawberry seeds.


Ok it's just that's someone wrote that they peeled the strawberry so I wanted to make sure. Thank you!


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

saratherussiandog said:


> Ok it's just that's someone wrote that they peeled the strawberry so I wanted to make sure. Thank you!


Well the only reasons I could see it is: You are not getting organic fruit so worried about residue not washing off the fruit. Or you are confusing it with some other fruits who have cyanide in them-such as apple seeds. It's an extremely small amount in apples and though I would not feed apple seeds to my rats if they got a few it won't harm them. Then there are some more dangerous seeds-such as the pit of avocados-only the fruit should be given, no seed or skin. Then pets such as birds should not be given any avocado at all because even small amounts have been known to be lethal.


----------

